# Stained Pond Question



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have 2 ponds, roughly 1 acre and .5 acres respectfully. They were put in in 2005 and have been stocked with little bluegill and bass from the previous owner. The color of the water is almost a mud color due to the amount of clay in the soil.

What is the best way to treat this water to help clear it up without killing the fish?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's one way. Basically the same thing they're doing to Grand Lake St. Mary's finally but for a different purpose. Before/After/ and costs included.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=104362


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks man that really helps! Appreaciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Definitely take a look at the incoming water to see if anything needs to be done before going the alum route. Sometimes it's not the incoming water but the charge of the collidial clay particles keeping them suspended. This is what alum helps as it can change the charging allowing them to sink.

The alum works for suspended stuff in the pond and can have fairly long term effects but will be short lived if water coming in has suspended clay. Alum is not without risk with pH swings being the biggest concern. I described how this was monitored and be prepared to adust if needed. There are also premixed, buffered alum products on the market that are safe and effective but expensive.


----------

